# Do you cry in front of your therapist?



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

I've never seen a therapist before, but just thinking about my problems and it makes me cry. I'm wondering when you're opening up and talking about your feelings do you start to cry?


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

In the good sessions I usually do. My therapist is always trying to get me to a place where I can cry. Connecting with your pain is how you heal.


----------



## gingabred (Jan 5, 2013)

i dont have a therapist but i went to the doctors yesterday and talked about my depression and nearly cried. they were probably freaked out cause if i feel the need to cry in public i smile and chuckle... so i was all "i get like paranoid and feel suicidal :lol" while my eyes were watery. i'll probably cry when i have to go into details at my next visit. thatll be super embarrassing 

but i think it makes sense to cry during therapy because everything is so personal an deep. probably a good thing if your use to keeping it all inside


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I certainly did. I don't question it. It makes complete sense to me that something that causes you pain would cause you to cry.


----------



## Carla714 (Apr 26, 2013)

I've cried in front of them before.


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

Crying in front of people is really embarrassing for me, It makes me think I'm not man enough and should just suck it in. I cry when I am alone but never in public or in front of my parents.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Carcamo said:


> Crying in front of people is really embarrassing for me, It makes me think I'm not man enough and should just suck it in. I cry when I am alone but never in public or in front of my parents.


It's okay to cry.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I only cry in front of my mother.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I have cried in front of therapist. I don't want to, but sometimes I just can't hold it in. It's ok to cry in front of your therapist (I just don't like it to cry in front of other people).


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Na i'm too emotionally cold for that:b


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I do, nearly every session even though I try not to and I'm sure he's sick of seeing me such a mess...lol When I begin speaking about things that go on, for some reason actually saying it to another person like that gets to me and I can't help the tears that follow. And I guess I'm more upset by it all than I realize day to day- trying to hide so much from those around me and not impact their lives or be more of a burden by talking about things to them that can't be easily figured out anyway...


----------



## Taney (Apr 4, 2013)

This is my 3rd time in therapy. I not only cry in front of my therapist, but I also laugh. For me, being able to do both, is a sign of healing.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Taney said:


> This is my 3rd time in therapy. * I not only cry in front of my therapist, but I also laugh. For me, being able to do both, is a sign of healing.*


I agree with you. I've cried and laughed in front of my therapist and sometimes both all at once...lol It's been very helpful to feel there's a safe place I don't have to hide what a mess I am inside, or be put down for just crying. That's helped me make a lot of progress.


----------



## eveum (May 6, 2013)

I have, only once. Even though I'm in therapy it's difficult to to be emotional and talk about my feelings. I've only been a few times so far and my therapist is now retiring, it's like I have to start all over again.


----------



## Bokk (May 10, 2013)

I haven't. I like my therapist, but I think I still have a barrier up when speaking with him. I haven't opened up as much as I should.


----------



## Diggy520 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have just recently started now that I have been working on showing emotions. The first time I cried in font of her she thanked me for sharing that side of myself with her. That felt good.


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

I have cried in front of my therapist, not fully though, but i'll probably do it again in the future.


----------



## Werebear (May 6, 2013)

Golly gosh yes, lol

I kept it together for a grand total of one minute, maybe I'll last longer than that next week. 

Really though I just start sobbing horrifically whenever I have to talk about my bad feelings, which is odd because I think only a small handful of people have ever seen me cry! 

It's a bit annoying actually. They're only hour-long sessions and I don't want to waste so much time choking and sobbing, some ladylike silent tears would be much preferred haha


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

I have once when talking to my therapist about how my first heartbreak contributed to my ongoing SAD.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

When I was in therapy in middle school and high school I would cry at sessions sometimes. It's hard not to get worked up when therapists try and bring thoughts and emotions out of you. I used to cry much more back then, though. A few months ago, I tried going back to therapy for a few sessions after 3 years without it and once she wanted me talk about my issues with my looks, I cried for the whole session. She told me that she thought I didn't have any issues with my looks, so that was part of the reason why I left.


----------



## selfinflicted (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't like people to know when I am crying or to see me crying. Any time I feel like I might cry while talking to my therapist, I have to change the subject. I've been seeing her since January, but I can't seem to open up.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

i went today but i didn't cry , it was impossible bc she was asking me questions and i answered them.
i had a little bit difficulty with explaining emotions what i felt during a situation she made up.


it was awkward when she asked me , do you have a girlfriend answer No , have you ever been intimate answer No , have you ever kissed answer No , do you wish to have a GF answer yes absolutely Yes , she was like you never know nowadays you have the other option.


----------



## EmilyMuffin (May 18, 2013)

It would be definitely embarrassing...


----------



## mister1234 (May 3, 2013)

In the 20 months or so I haven't cried a single time, I just can't. I'm a very closed up person. I do get emotional every now and then though.


----------



## SublimeChange (Dec 9, 2012)

I try not to, but there are definitely times that I have cried in therapy. It's hard not to though, they're bringing up some heavy emotional things that we're used to bottling up. It's ok to cry.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I'm getting a therapist again this Friday just to have someone to share things with.

I pretty much go there, hoping to cry my heart out. I know it's what I need right now.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I've cried before. When I let it all out...I cry non-stop (and loud). Once I couldn't hold it back and my therapist was looking at me with watery eyes herself :/


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

EmilyMuffin said:


> It would be definitely embarrassing...


I know I would be embarrassed just like I get embarrassed over stupid stuff all the time.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Oooooooh yes, especially when he told me how horrible some of the experiences i went through were, only then i actually started to realise how ****ed up my life had been before my nervous breakdown and it just started flooding out like a tidal wave. He was the first and only person that actually recognised and understood the horrors. And i saw he had it difficult not to cry.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I did when I had one. It felt nearly impossible to keep from choking up and my eyes from watering when talking to someone about issues that I'd only ever kept to myself IRL. It was distressing and relieving; I was awfully emotional. I didn't/still don't feel ashamed or embarrassed in the slightest. They've seen plenty of clients cry before (I've asked them about this), so you likely won't be the first or the last person to do so. It's not a big deal.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

Yep. And when I do I always feel great afterward.


----------



## Tinkerbell00 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have and always feels stupid when I do.


----------



## OscillateWildly (Apr 12, 2011)

I've seen a few therapists, mostly psychologists, and I've cried in nearly every session. But, I mostly cry out of frustration cause the last therapists I've seen haven't worked out for me. I've recently found a new one and I started crying during my first session but I stopped crying as the session progressed. I guess she's the first therapist to actually listen and the first to not point out all my "cognitive distortions". It helps to actually trust your therapist and feel comfortable around them.


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

I never cry, I don't understand why I don't as my therapist says I'm a very sensitive person. I find that hard to believe because in reality I'm pretty cold and careless, but I have respect for others and I only show that side of me in therapy, which is probably why he thinks I'm sensitive.

I don't even remember the last time I cried, probably when we had our cat put to sleep, that was pretty sad but I didn't cry as much as I would have done a few years before as I used to cry about everything when I was younger.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I did like a water fountain. It all came pouring out when she asked me why I thought I felt like a failure. I don't know what triggered it, but I also got a sense that she felt uncomfortable, I mean **** she was only like 4 years older than me.

Anyways, that was the last time I went to go see her


----------



## cliffclavin (May 21, 2013)

No, but my now ex-therapist today cried in front of me when I told him I wasn't going to be coming back. I've never seen anything like it. A grown man in his 30s holding back tears like the love of his life was dumping him. It was odd because I wasn't rude about it and didn't even tell him the real reasons that I was leaving - him giving generic advice that I could get anywhere.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I did but only once and they were men tears.:clap


----------



## Orange Juices (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm very meticulous when it comes to realising my own problems, and therefore over analyse every single detail. By doing this, I don't really connect with my feelings, but I haven't for a long time, and I don't really know how to, so I guess that's my coping mechanism. So, no I don't cry in front of my therapist, in fact I'm my own therapist, and I don't even cry to myself.


----------



## unsocial netwrkn (Jun 14, 2013)

Everytime! The few sessions I've been to. Even in the assessment I cry and once I start crying I tell them how much I hate crying and was trying so hard not to cry.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Sometimes, I'll start to tear up, but it's not as if I lose control. I'll keep having a conversation with my therapist even though there's a few tear drops falling. It's strange, but he probably my understand that it's just apart of me trying not to show my emotions... Maybe one day I'll pour my heart out and cry a river Infront of him.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

unsocial netwrkn said:


> Everytime! The few sessions I've been to. Even in the assessment I cry and once I start crying I tell them how much I hate crying and was trying so hard not to cry.


Same here! I really try to hold it in, but sometimes a few tears slip whether I like it or not.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> Sometimes, I'll start to tear up, but it's not as if I lose control. I'll keep having a conversation with my therapist even though there's a few tear drops falling. It's strange, but he probably my understand that it's just apart of me trying not to show my emotions... Maybe one day I'll pour my heart out and cry a river Infront of him.


Typos... How embarrassing :doh


----------



## iwannapullthetrigger (Apr 19, 2013)

I do and am quickly brought back to a state of peace. Tears flood my eyes and drench my cheeks but I'm careful to remain calm or I'd be embarrassed.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

My first session, there was a brief moment where I felt tears welling up within me but then I suppressed it. Something about the atmosphere and talking about feelings


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

only when im alone


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

It's good to let your emotions go I say. It's normal to cry, I'm always alone.


----------



## Kaisser (Jun 15, 2013)

Sometimes tears start to pop out ;P but i keep calm and talking to him.
But you know? I shouldnt hold the tears, theyre healthy, theres no reason not to cry if i feel like crying :/


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ive never seen a therapist yet but I hope to soon.

When I do I expect to cry a lot. I cant talk about my feelings without crying.


----------



## vszlte (Jun 17, 2013)

Been in therapy for about 9 months and have yet to cry in front of my therapist. I have come near to it a few times but held back because I felt too uncomfortable to let go. Sometimes I feel like my therapist is goading me to cry, so I hold back because of my pride, like "you can't manipulate me!" :twisted.

I hope it's not keeping me from experiencing the full effectiveness of therapy.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yep happens every times with new therapist, I've been to 3 different ones. And everytime I just can't help but break down which is so unusual since I'm not much of a cryer in front of others? I think it has to do with the whole someone "noticing" me factor. Or I just get overwhelmed with all these emotions, and they ask all the wrong questions lol


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I pull a 'drag queen cry' (tipping over so my mascara won't run) if needs be. Or Il suck it up.. I can pull a pretty good poker face, if not look slightly annoyed when I'm upset.

I don't like to show many of my true feelings in front of other people and it takes me a while to open up to a therapist/counsellor before I get to that stage. 

I'm sure the therapist would be pretty empathetic/respect you for letting it all out though. Just do what feels right for you..


----------



## didazzo (Jun 5, 2013)

Starss said:


> I've never seen a therapist before, but just thinking about my problems and it makes me cry. I'm wondering when you're opening up and talking about your feelings do you start to cry?


Yes, I cry. It's hard at first because you don't know him yet and you won't want to admit the things that hurt. At least I didn't. But after a while, a year for me, you'll find that he's serious when he says he won't judge you and it's easier to talk about all the painful stuff. It also depends on how emotional a person you are. I'm very emotional myself.


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

I always used to cry in front of my therapist and he actually stopped working with me cause of it lol


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Its hard to talk about my feelings. I don't know if people will laugh, dislike me, tell me I'm "over reacting", or have no response. I especially hate when they have no response. Oh and I've never seen a therapist. I had an anxiety attack when I was in class back in high school. I talked to a counselor and she didn't take me serious at all. She had this stupid ****ing smile on her stupid ****ing face and started talking about how my life and my mom don't seem that bad and started reminiscing on her stupid ****ing life when she was my age. I walked right out. I told this person, trusted them with all NY deepest feelings and secrets and she told me I'd grow out of it, "I'm a teenager". Well ill be 24 in December and I still feel 17. I truly feel sorry for children because that saying 'children should be seen not years' is a disgusting thing to say. Children are all too often not heard and not taken seriously and it breaks my heart so much that I cry about it. It's one of the main reasons I don't want children. I don't EVER want them to feel unheard..


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

My*
'Children should be seen not heard'* damn typos


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I talk over the phone so it's hard to communicate let alone cry altogether.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

she told me once , it looks like your thinking a lot but your not saying it .
it's true , i do want to talk long sentences but only a few words come out.
it's been almost a month and still aren't able to freely talk with her.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Starss said:


> I've never seen a therapist before, but just thinking about my problems and it makes me cry. I'm wondering when you're opening up and talking about your feelings do you start to cry?


Sometimes I think I will but I don't. His eyes tear up more listening to me than my own eyes.


----------



## kat37 (May 22, 2013)

Oh yea. I hate it because it gets in the way of what I'm trying to say and gives me a headache for the rest of the day.


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

I need to see a therapist stat.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

mine is a total *****. she says I wont become a vet which is a dream of mine and she says everything is my fault.My mom being retired is my fault, my mom being unhappy is my fault, so when she does the you cant do it crap and i say she is challenging me she does the whole, why does everything have to be a challenge? grow up etc. I dream of hurting her.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> mine is a total *****. she says I wont become a vet which is a dream of mine and she says everything is my fault.My mom being retired is my fault, my mom being unhappy is my fault, so when she does the you cant do it crap and i say she is challenging me she does the whole, why does everything have to be a challenge? grow up etc. I dream of hurting her.


Ditch her. She does not sound like a therapist. Sounds to me like a mental rapist. Stop seeing her if you can. Negativity is horrible for people like us. 
Have you confronted her about her attitude?


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> Ditch her. She does not sound like a therapist. Sounds to me like a mental rapist. Stop seeing her if you can. Negativity is horrible for people like us.
> Have you confronted her about her attitude?


Yeah ive yelled at her and told her that she is a mean person. Ive walked out ditched her and my mom and walked 10miles home. But my mom just loves her, thinks she is fantastic. She says that im delusional and its just me making things up being a drama queen.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> Yeah ive yelled at her and told her that she is a mean person. Ive walked out ditched her and my mom and walked 10miles home. But my mom just loves her, thinks she is fantastic. She says that im delusional and its just me making things up being a drama queen.


That's tough. Maybe speak to your mom about it. Record her snide comments on your phone or get a recorder and have your mom listen. Therapists are not supposed to be verbally abusive. If you are forced to go by your mother, ask the receptionist or secretary to switch your therapist. Plan B: keep ditching. It's not worth it to put your emotions on the line only to be torn to shreds.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> That's tough. Maybe speak to your mom about it. Record her snide comments on your phone or get a recorder and have your mom listen. Therapists are not supposed to be verbally abusive. If you are forced to go by your mother, ask the receptionist or secretary to switch your therapist. Plan B: keep ditching. It's not worth it to put your emotions on the line only to be torn to shreds.


Last time i refused my mom cut on funding to college. so now i go and refuse to talk. which i still get insulted for being bad at communicating.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> Last time i refused my mom cut on funding to college. so now i go and refuse to talk. which i still get insulted for being bad at communicating.


Get some ear plugs and sunglasses and just go to sleep during the session or bring a book with you. This therapist of yours is a bad apple so let her know you dislike her and refuse to communicate until she starts giving positive criticisms and support.


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

Guilty, cried infront of the last therapist i saw but i think she took it personally because i exclaimed that her CBT was just not working for me. I guess to her i was just another number in her books, she called me a week or so later when i'd decided not to go to anymore sessions for a while and she was extra *****y.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

i dont cry


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

I cried last time. The first time I cried uncontrollably (just tears streaming out my eyes) because the therapist told me that she was going to help me get through my problems. That got me emotional. I never want to cry in front of people. I cry to myself all the time though. Crying definitely does not make me feel better. It just helps me release some sadness I have, but those tears and the pain will never run out. I've always been called "cry baby" ever since I could remember. Oh well...


----------



## Mark Duin (May 6, 2013)

I do not have a therapist but I went to the doctors and conversed about my despondency and almost cried. They were likely freaked out origin if I seem the need to bawl in public i grin and chuckle, so I was all "I get like paranoid and seem suicidal " while my eyes were watery. i'll likely cry when i have to go into details at my next visit.

Content Writing Services


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

When I see one... I probably will


----------



## neonpanicc (Feb 23, 2012)

My fifth session with my therapist I finally did. I felt really foolish doing so but I really put myself out there and I could not control it. She said it was good to do so because she gets to see what the real core of the problem I am having is. I felt better we laughed after and I left in a great mood. I think it did me well to finally do this.


----------



## Mrslivinlife (Jun 8, 2013)

I cried.. Once..my contacts fell out after that. It was so ****in embrassing


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

No. I have before but with the current therapist I'm seeing, I haven't. Eventhough I really really need to, I hold it back. It's obvious to her, but still xD


----------



## Sluvxe (Jul 15, 2013)

I recently almost lost it in my GP's office that is generally best left to therapists, but related to some physical problems ive got. I'm not even sure what getting down to the nitty gritty of that **** is going to be like, when i go to a therapist, but i bet its going to be pretty bad if i have no medications to compensate....


----------



## Spainz (Oct 27, 2012)

Im a mess, but i never cry how ****ty my life is. 
I cant cry for my self


----------



## JamesWest (Aug 5, 2013)

I never cry but shy when I try to speak about my sexual health related issues.


----------

